# Những Sai Lầm Khi Mua Đệm



## thuthuytatana (18/12/18)

Làm sao để nhận biết và tránh những sai lầm cơ bản khi đi mua nệm?​​Khi mua nệm bạn thường để ý đến những yếu tố nào? Nguồn gốc, thương hiệu nệm? Loại nệm phù hợp với cơ địa và sức khỏe của bản thân? Giá cả của nệm, khả năng tài chính của bản thân? Các chương trình, dịch vụ hậu mãi và chính sách khách hàng? Độ uy tín của đại lý phân phối?... Hãy cùng TATANA xem xét bạn đang gặp phải Những sai lầm khi mua đệm nào dưới đây nhé!​​*Mua theo kinh nghiệm của người khác*​Cơ thể mỗi người là khác nhau. Đôi khi tấm đệm thoải mái với người này nhưng lại gây khó chịu cho người khác. Người có vai và hông nhạy cảm nên chọn đệm mềm trong khi người tỏa nhiều nhiệt lúc ngủ nên chọn đệm hơi cứng và thoáng. Tư thế ngủ quen thuộc của bạn là yếu tố rất quan trọng để quyết định bạn nên chọn loại đệm nào. Một tấm đệm tối ưu cho bạn chính là tấm đệm có thể thỏa mãn các nhu cầu của cơ thể bạn, chứ không phải là của người khác.​​*Mua một tấm đệm quá chắc chắn*​Nhiều người nghĩ rằng đệm càng săn chắc thì càng tốt. Thực ra, một tấm đệm cứng cáp chắc chắn quá có thể gây đau vai và hông, hạn chế sự tuần hoàn của máu, không nâng đỡ được các đường cong cơ thể bạn, có thể gây đau lưng.​​*Thử quá nhiều đệm*​Bạn cần phải ngồi, nằm thử để chọn được chiếc đệm phù hợp. Tuy nhiên, thử quá nhiều có thể gây nhiễu loạn phân tích, bạn sẽ choáng ngợp và bối rối, giống như khi ta nếm thử quá nhiều rượu vang, sẽ không còn phân biệt được hương vị của các loại nữa. Tốt nhất trước khi đi mua đệm, bạn nên xem qua các phân tích sản phẩm trên mạng internet, chọn ra khoảng vài ba loại phù hợp với giá tiền cũng như yêu cầu về chất lượng sản phẩm. Sau đó nằm thử mỗi đệm khoảng 15 phút với các tư thế khác nhau để chọn ra được tấm đệm khiến bạn cảm thấy thoải mái nhất.​​*Mua theo thương hiệu*​Sản phẩm của những thương hiệu nổi tiếng thường có giá không rẻ, nhưng chất lượng chưa hẳn đã tương xứng. Khi mua đệm, thay vì tập trung vào thương hiệu, tốt hơn bạn nên chú ý đến chính sản phẩm, nguyên liệu làm ra nó và độ khéo léo tinh xảo.​​*Mua mà không thử*​Bạn nên nhớ 1/3 thời gian cuộc đời của bạn là dành cho việc ngủ. Đệm là thứ mà chúng ta dùng hàng ngày và rất quan trọng với sức khỏe, vì thế cẩn thận khi mua đệm là không thừa.​​Do đó, dành 10-15 phút để kiểm tra tấm đệm là việc cần làm. Nó cho biết cơ thể bạn có cảm thấy thoải mái với tấm đệm đó không. Nếu được người bán hàng cho phép, hãy đi bộ chân trần trên đệm, bạn sẽ kiểm tra tốt nhất độ cứng của nó. Chân bạn càng lún sâu trong đệm có nghĩa là đệm càng mềm.​​*Chỉ quan tâm đến sự thoải mái*​Chỉ 15 phút thoải mái khi nằm thử không đảm bảo bạn sẽ thoải mái về lâu dài. Chất liệu sản phẩm, độ bền của sản phẩm mới là yếu tố quan trọng nhất, đảm bảo bạn sẽ dễ chịu dài lâu. Vì thế, đừng bỏ qua việc kiểm tra nguyên liệu làm ra cũng như chất lượng sản phẩm.​​*Mua đệm lò xo dựa trên số lượng cuộn dây*​Số lượng cuộn dây có vai trò quan trọng trong chất lượng loại đệm lò xo, nhưng số lượng không phải là tất cả. Một đệm cho giường đôi chỉ cần trên 400 cuộn dây là đảm bảo chất lượng, nếu trên 600 cuộn dây thì càng tốt. Bạn cần chú ý đến cả loại thép cũng như độ dày của cuộn dây.​Đệm lò xo tốt sẽ không gây ra tiếng động khi bạn trở mình nhưng đệm lò xo kém chất lượng sẽ phát ra những âm thanh khó chịu.​​*Mua đệm cũ*​Đừng bao giờ mua đệm đã sử dụng, kể cả khi nó được bán rất rẻ. Bởi vì đệm liên quan trực tiếp tới giấc ngủ và sức khỏe của bạn. Thường đệm cũ chất lượng đã giảm, sẽ gây nhiều khó chịu cho người nằm.​​_Nguồn: tatana.vn_​


----------

